# White Label e-juice?



## Viper_SA (11/6/18)

Does White Label e-juice still exist? I loved his Keylime Pie.


----------



## KieranD (11/6/18)

@Viper_SA yes sir!

We are currently rebranding the line and we will be releasing it again at VapeCon 2018!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------

